# Two Quick ones



## Cody Hatten (Feb 29, 2020)

Left is a blood wood call. Hate the shape and my terrible attempt at a CA finish. Left is a cedar version of my “stumpy” squaller. It has wipe on poly and my own wax as a top coat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you using wicking grade CA glue?


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 29, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Are you using wicking grade CA glue?


No just a med CA.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 29, 2020)

Use thin CA and it will go lot better for you. I can't do a medium CA finish. Mine turns out just like that


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 29, 2020)

Now see I would be telling you to use a medium instead of a thin. But most don't apply like I do


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 29, 2020)

How do you do yours Barry? I would love to be able to use a medium finish


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 29, 2020)

I use both. With medium you just have to watch for ridges. Put it on at 250-300 rpm. Work the ripples to the edge with a soft touch. Hit it with accelerator and follow it up with a couple coats of thin. A good thick coat with lots of wet sanding, then some turtle wax polishing compound and you’ll have a glass finish.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 29, 2020)

I wear a nitrile glove from HF on my left index finger and place the finger under the slowly spinning object. Then drip med CA from the top and work back and forth along the bottom and finish by bringing my gloved finger up to the top and off. This leaves all the CA on the blank and none on the glove. Never could figure out why you would wanna use a paper towel that just soaks up most of the CA. I can lay down 3 -5 coats which is equivalent to my old thin CA 10 -15 coats. Then with the lathe off, using 100 grit, I sand left to right(or right to left DOH) till it's a smooth dull haze. No shiny spots when looking with the reflection from a light.

At that point I go through all micromesh pads wet sanding. I finish it off with McGuires Plastic Polish

Always hard to get good pics on shiny but here's a couple

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 29, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> I use both. With medium you just have to watch for ridges. Put it on at 250-300 rpm. Work the ripples to the edge with a soft touch. Hit it with accelerator and follow it up with a couple coats of thin. A good thick coat with lots of wet sanding, then some turtle wax polishing compound and you’ll have a glass finish.


Hey Bryan I actually like the ridges cuz when I sand with 100 they really let you see the shiny low spots and then it's easy to tell when you get it leveled out


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 29, 2020)

@Cody Hatten Welcome to WBarter where we hijack everybody's thread. At least this time it's the same subject

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## B Rogers (Feb 29, 2020)

You cutting your own toneboards Barry?


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 29, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> @Cody Hatten Welcome to WBarter where we hijack everybody's thread. At least this time it's the same subject


Hijack away. I love good convo.


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 29, 2020)

Have any of y’all ever worked with blood wood? That crap is haaaaaarrrrdddd!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 29, 2020)

Get ya some osage or desert Ironwood if you wanna see hard. DIW stinks when you cut and turn it though but I love the way it looks


----------



## Cody Hatten (Feb 29, 2020)

Got a few drilled.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 1, 2020)

B Rogers said:


> You cutting your own toneboards Barry?


Yessir attempting to but still got lots of tweaking to do!! River mallard jig!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 1, 2020)

I really like the shape of the stumpy cedar one.


----------

